# Ecutek cost ?



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

Anyone know what just the licence and a stage 4 map would cost ? i have the hardware already


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

terry lloyd said:


> Anyone know what just the licence and a stage 4 map would cost ? i have the hardware already


I suspect the mappers will ;-)

Iain has his pricing on the website

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

As i was writing the thread i thought i bet goRt comments lol

Could only find package pricing - dont want to mess anyone around as i am unsure which way to go so just want a ball park figure


----------



## ACspeedtech (Aug 25, 2011)

RRP from EcuTek is minimum £550 inc vat for an engine tune, that of course would include mapping to suit and the license cost. Additional charge would normally be RRP around the £300 mark for the second license and tune for the transmission on an R35.
'Package' prices can vary a little, but as EcuTek dealers we are held to a pretty strict pricing structure. Further mapping after the initial tune is rather more at the tuner's discretion  ..May be worth ringing a few tuners to check your options!


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks for taking the time to explain that for me


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

terry lloyd said:


> As i was writing the thread i thought i bet goRt comments lol
> 
> Could only find package pricing - dont want to mess anyone around as i am unsure which way to go so just want a ball park figure


If you go here:
http://www.litchfieldmotors.co.uk/Nissan-GTR/nissan_gtr_performance_packs#stage1

Then it includes the following text:
*

The Stage 1 package costs £1095 fitted inc. VAT
Already have a Y- Pipe installed? For the ECU Remap to take power to Stage 1 is just £600 Inc. VAT

Wasn't hard to find!

Teach a person to fish - feed them for life ;-)

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks - I think


----------



## Sustanon250 (Feb 3, 2016)

ACspeedtech said:


> RRP from EcuTek is minimum £550 inc vat for an engine tune, that of course would include mapping to suit and the license cost. Additional charge would normally be RRP around the £300 mark for the second license and tune for the transmission on an R35.
> 'Package' prices can vary a little, but as EcuTek dealers we are held to a pretty strict pricing structure. Further mapping after the initial tune is rather more at the tuner's discretion  ..May be worth ringing a few tuners to check your options!



Do Ecutek offer a proper "pop bang map" ie repeated loud explosions on the overrun ? I've been told only cob offer this?

(Yes , I am aware it's pointless and chavvy, but im a chav!)


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

They do indeed


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Sustanon250 said:


> Do Ecutek offer a proper "pop bang map" ie repeated loud explosions on the overrun ? I've been told only cob offer this?
> 
> (Yes , I am aware it's pointless and chavvy, but im a chav!)


The pops and bangs first off are not "proper". They are a sign of poor mapping if anything!

But, more importantly, they are a function of the tune and are nothing to do with the hardware or software used to achieve them.

In short, ask your mapper and he will be able to do it for you.

The question is, does the software support functions that enable you to switch off the popping and banging?

Both Ecutek and Cobb do.


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

My EcuTek has a pops and bangs map. But I find it does that a bit on over-run anyway the normal map so I just leave it at that.

And I rather like all the noise.


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

Ecutek can also be programmed to crack on upshift for the total chav in you.

They're your turbos, abuse them how you want.

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sustanon250 (Feb 3, 2016)

goRt said:


> Ecutek can also be programmed to crack on upshift for the total chav in you.
> 
> They're your turbos, abuse them how you want.
> 
> Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


Ok , so I have the "crack in up shift " , but it was the loud pops and bangs on the overrun that i wanted and I've been told that's not available through Ecutek 

Gort : if you are saying the loud cracks on upshift are harsh on turbos , I'd better start using that option less


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Sustanon250 said:


> Ok , so I have the "crack in up shift " , but it was the loud pops and bangs on the overrun that i wanted and I've been told that's not available through Ecutek
> 
> Gort : if you are saying the loud cracks on upshift are harsh on turbos , I'd better start using that option less


you were told wrong.

Pops and bangs are just due to running rich on overrun (lift-off). You can pull a bit of timing too, but it's not necessary once the car is up to temperature.

It's just unburned fuel burning in excess oxygen when hitting the hot exhaust.

It's merely an inefficient tweak to the map, which is why it's best that it can be switched off.


----------



## Sustanon250 (Feb 3, 2016)

Adamantium said:


> you were told wrong.
> 
> Pops and bangs are just due to running rich on overrun (lift-off). You can pull a bit of timing too, but it's not necessary once the car is up to temperature.
> 
> ...


Gutted !


I love the pop bang map !!!!

Take a look at this video on YouTube:

http://youtu.be/2gbl6D3nDT4


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

Sustanon250 said:


> Gutted !
> 
> 
> I love the pop bang map !!!!
> ...


Not my cup of tea - maybe i am getting old


----------



## Sustanon250 (Feb 3, 2016)

terry lloyd said:


> Not my cup of tea - maybe i am getting old


I get ya mate , it's not something for the over 50's :banned:


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

Sustanon250 said:


> I get ya mate , it's not something for the over 50's :banned:


*50s - we know how to use the apostrophe ;-)

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

Sustanon250 said:


> Ok , so I have the "crack in up shift " , but it was the loud pops and bangs on the overrun that i wanted and I've been told that's not available through Ecutek
> 
> Gort : if you are saying the loud cracks on upshift are harsh on turbos , I'd better start using that option less


It's pops and bangs that's worse - that's fuel being burnt in the wrong place introducing heat where it isn't required.
OK in small doses, worse in still air (there's a video of that around somewhere)

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sustanon250 (Feb 3, 2016)

goRt said:


> It's pops and bangs that's worse - that's fuel being burnt in the wrong place introducing heat where it isn't required.
> OK in small doses, worse in still air (there's a video of that around somewhere)
> 
> Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


Interesting . Thanks for the advice :bowdown1:


----------



## gjs (Oct 29, 2015)

Adamantium said:


> The pops and bangs first off are not "proper". They are a sign of poor mapping if anything!
> 
> But, more importantly, they are a function of the tune and are nothing to do with the hardware or software used to achieve them.
> 
> ...


Adam,

Could you explain in a bit more detail why these pops and bangs are a sign of poor mapping?


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Their all being cynical bastards. Some of the best GT-R mappers in the world are offering pops and bangs maps.

What (I think) Adam Is getting at is that a car/combustion engine works in a particular way. You set it up well and you get good economy and performance. With Pops and Bangs, it's mapped in such a way that you don't get good performance or economy. You also get heat build up in all the wrong places and I guess an element of bore wash as you must be seeing unburnt fuel passing through the cylinder and into the exhaust.

That said, the pops and bangs and possible flames ARE the desired effect that time so one could argue, based on desired effect, the mapping is perfect.

Discuss...


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

It's not poor mapping per se, it's deliberately mapping to throw in more fuel than is needed, to burn in the exhaust and go pop pop pop, ha


----------



## Sustanon250 (Feb 3, 2016)

Now flames , mine can do , big time !


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

I've said many times that exhaust flames are like hardons. They should be achieved legitimately with no aids!


----------



## Sustanon250 (Feb 3, 2016)

Johnny G said:


> I've said many times that exhaust flames are like hardons. They should be achieved legitimately with no aids!


Lol. 
I assume you've never tried Cialis then? Can't see the harm in popping a pill if it can help you go 8 hours


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

Sustanon250 said:


> Lol.
> I assume you've never tried Cialis then? Can't see the harm in popping a pill if it can help you go 8 hours


I get bored after 6


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Johnny G said:


> I get bored after 6mins


EFA :wavey:


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

Pops and bangs was a monster we first introduced on the version 4 software and has proven quite popular  We now offer it and the upshift pops on all our downpipe equipped cars with Version 5. With the recent Ecutek update we now provide it on the button  To be used with care!!!!!


----------



## Lukes R35 GT-R (Mar 1, 2015)

Is the v5 pops more aggressive (flames) and what do you mean on the button? 

Cheers


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

Luke our Version 5 Pops & Bangs is louder and kicks out more flames than v4. We now have it selectable by holding down the cancel button when rev'ing the engine for extra anti social effects


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

Sustanon250 said:


> Now flames , mine can do , big time !



Awesome picture - may just blow that up and put it on my elderly care home wall


----------



## Sustanon250 (Feb 3, 2016)

terry lloyd said:


> Awesome picture - may just blow that up and put it on my elderly care home wall


Pmsl !

Hey bud , I'm probably not far behind you at 45 , although I have a mental age of around 19.

I will hopefully have some better quality pictures of the flames as Chris at Autotorque sent a pro photographer to the dyno and I'm waiting for them to be sent over !


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

Im 48 but probably 10yrs younger than you mentally


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

terry lloyd said:


> Im 48 but probably 10yrs younger than you mentally


Only 48! I'm 60 in a few weeks and Miskin is older than me.


----------



## Sustanon250 (Feb 3, 2016)

barry P. said:


> Only 48! I'm 60 in a few weeks and Miskin is older than me.


You'll soon have a GT-R and a free buss pass . Respect . :bowdown1:


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

Sustanon250 said:


> You'll soon have a GT-R and a free buss pass . Respect . :bowdown1:


LOL


----------



## mallockman (Mar 23, 2012)

barry P. said:


> Only 48! I'm 60 in a few weeks and Miskin is older than me.




I've got "several" years on Barry and John Miskin. Here's me having a suitably gentle drive through South London............


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

good work mallockman although at that age what impresses me most was your ability to remember which way the course went :chuckle:


----------



## mallockman (Mar 23, 2012)

gtr mart said:


> what impresses me most was your ability to remember which way the course went :chuckle:


No respect for your elders young whippersnapper.........


----------



## Phoebus (Nov 30, 2016)

Litchfield said:


> Luke our Version 5 Pops & Bangs is louder and kicks out more flames than v4. We now have it selectable by holding down the cancel button when rev'ing the engine for extra anti social effects


Do you guys have a manual for the features you add when you do a stage upgrade? When Litchfield did my stage 4, I was told no pops and bangs without downpipes. But on 95 map, it does crackle when up to a good temp. Is the same true of crackles on up shift? I like the crackles more than the flames and explosions anyway so it's fine for me. Does holding down the cancel button also work (just less extreme) without downpipes?

I also didn't know about valet mode until I looked at the EcuTek website. Would be great if you had a manual (PDF or something emailed over) as the guys who do the handover after tuning don't always give the full run down of possible features it seems. Can't say I blame them, they'd be there hours if they did!


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

Phoebus, send me an email and I'll send over instructions for your upgrades.

A lot of the features are customer specific such as pops & bangs on the button or Valet mode.

Regards 

Iain


----------

